# Frag is the best



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I am absolutely amazed at the progress we have made together.

Frag comes with me to work where I am a receptionist at a large, private dog park. He is a temperament test dog for new dogs coming in to visit, and greeter/ ball bringer for all members coming through the office. 

Today two of our regulars who know Frag well were in the office with their dogs after running in the park and they are always taking a ball from Frag (that he brings to them) to throw for him. One remarked "You know, Frag is the only German Shepherd I have and will probably ever feel comfortable putting my hand in the mouth of. Especially to take a ball!" and the other woman said "It's so true, I don't worry about him at all. He needs to teach the other GSDs here some things!" 

It just made me so happy  

I get the "He needs to teach the other GSDs some manners!" comment a lot, but knowing that people feel so comfortable with him really made my day, so I just had to share it. I probably sound like a broken record by this point, but we've come SO far and it's just a fantastic feeling. I wanted to cry. XD


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the name.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Frag is the best because he has you!!!!! 

You both are fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That is fantastic... thank you for raising such a wonderful ambassador for the breed!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you guys! XD

I am very happy to have a good, calm GSD to show off, that's for sure!


----------

